# MPI Koppler / Wandler



## volker (12 Juli 2006)

hallo ich habe hier eine s7 und ein panel.

s7 und panel sind ca 1000-1500m voneinander entfernt.
es gibt eine steuerleitung dazwischen. normales erdkabel 1,5^2 oder 2,5^2.

ich suche nun einen wandler (bzw 2) der mir das mpi-signal entsprechend verstärkt und auf der anderen seite wieder mpi draus macht damit ich dieses kabel verwenden kann.


----------



## guenni (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo Volker

Schau mal hier nach, vielleicht ist das eine alternative?

www.schildknecht.info/DE_fibel.pdf

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo Volker,

MPI über 200m NYM habe ich schon bewerkstelligt.

Aber 1000m ist ja schon etwas krass.
Ich nehm an, die Leitung ist noch nichtmal abgeschirmt?

Bei solchen Längen kannst du auch erhebliche Probleme mit Potentialunterscheiden bekommen, also auf jeden Fall galvanisch trennen und ggf. Blitzschutz vorsehen!

Vielleicht funken ja die Siemens - Repeater ?


----------



## guenni (12 Juli 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:
			
		

> MPI über 200m NYM habe ich schon bewerkstelligt.


 
Wurden da 2 S7 verbunden oder S7-OP?
Hatte mal eine Anlage da hatte ich bereits nach 50m Probleme wenn ich das Laptop über die PG.Buchse des MPI Steckers angeschlossen hatte.

Guenni


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Juli 2006)

guenni schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden da 2 S7 verbunden oder S7-OP?
> Hatte mal eine Anlage da hatte ich bereits nach 50m Probleme wenn ich das Laptop über die PG.Buchse des MPI Steckers angeschlossen hatte.
> 
> Guenni



Das war PG - CPU.
Allerdings in einem Wohnbereich, also ohne nennenswerte EMV - Einflüsse.

MPI ist "normal" auch nur für 50m zugelassen.
Es sei denn, man verwendet Repeater oder CPUen, die die MPI auch als Profibus Schnittstelle nutzen können.
Dann gelten die Längenangaben wie beim Profibus.
Ich glaub, das sind bei 187,5 k dann 1000 m ?


----------



## mr__mines (12 Juli 2006)

*FSK Modem*

Versuch es mal mit dem Begriff FSK Modem;

Da gibts was von Siemens; (Teuer)

Oder aber was von WESTERMO.
Einfach anrufen. Sind eigentlich recht Kompetent.

Nur die Qualität des Kabels ist ausschlaggebend !!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Juli 2006)

mr__mines schrieb:
			
		

> ..Da gibts was von Siemens; (Teuer)...


Meinst du das Standleitungsmodem MD2 (680,-€) mit LTOP1 (161,-€)? Könnte vielleicht funktionieren.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/17163799


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## argv_user (12 Juli 2006)

*WuT vielleicht*



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ich habe hier eine s7 und ein panel.
> 
> s7 und panel sind ca 1000-1500m voneinander entfernt.
> es gibt eine steuerleitung dazwischen. normales erdkabel 1,5^2 oder 2,5^2.
> ...



Von Wiesemann & Theis  http://www.wut.de in Wuppertal gibt es einen RS422/485 Isolator, vielleicht kommt der ja in Frage. Die Entfernung passt in etwa, zur Not mit 19200 Bps.
Vorteil: Du kannst ein Muster ordern und wenn es nicht funktioniert zurückschicken. Und die telefonische Beratung ist sehr kompetent.


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				argv_user schrieb:
			
		

> Und die telefonische Beratung ist sehr kompetent


Naja, aber nach meiner bösen Erfahrung nur vor dem Kauf. Ich habe da mal 6 Stück Adapter TTY <--> V24 gekauft und vergessen, die Anschlussbelegung zur Baustelle mitzunehmen. Naiv wie ich war, habe ich bei W&T gebeten, mir diese doch bitte per FAX zuzuschicken. Nach 3 maligen weiterreichen an angeblich zuständige Mitarbeiter habe ich dann ein klares "Nein, den Anschlussplan bekommen Sie von uns nicht" als Antwort erhalten. :twisted: 
Ich wollte doch nur die Anschlussbelegung, die in der Blisterverpackung mitgeliefert wird und nicht die Stromlaufpläne der Raumfähre Columbia. :sb9: 
Fazit : Ein Telefonat, mit 3 A..chl.....n gesprochen und keine Anschlussbelegung erhalten... :icon_rolleyes: 
Service der übelsten Art, sowas ist mir bisher noch nie passiert....:sw21: 

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## TobiasM (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

mein erster Gedanke hier war auch an ein Standleitungsmodems, die gibt es als 2-Draht- und 4-Draht-Ausführung, bei 2 Teilnehmern reicht aber die 2-Draht-Ausführung.

Industrietaugliche Geräte gibt es von http://www.insys-tec.de

Tobi


----------



## volker (12 Juli 2006)

@guenni
ist nicht unbedingt das was ich suche.

@unreg_gast
>>Ich nehm an, die Leitung ist noch nichtmal abgeschirmt?
>>...... also auf jeden Fall galvanisch trennen und ggf. Blitzschutz vorsehen!

wie erwähnt. no schirm. normales erdkabel.
eben genau deswegen möchte ich da was anderes einsetzen.

ein kollege von mir hat die verbindung getestst. einfach 2 drähte des erdkabels für mpi benutzt. hat geklappt. 
wie sicher die daten ankommen ist eine andere sache. ist in diesem fall aber auch gar nicht so wichtig. ist nur ein anzeigegerät.

repeater wollte ich eigentlich nicht nehmen.

>>Es sei denn, man verwendet Repeater oder CPUen, die die MPI auch als Profibus Schnittstelle nutzen können

kannst du mir das mal ein wenig näher erläutern?

€alle anderen
modem oder so wollte ich eigentlich nicht nehmen

ich brauch doch 'nur' einen 'repeater' der mir das signal auf ein höheres niveau setzt und wieder zurück.

wenns nix brauchbares gibt werde ich wohl einen normalen repeater einsetzen.
?? ist der eigentlich galvanisch zwischen den leitungen getrennt ??


----------



## volker (13 Juli 2006)

was noch zu erwähnen wäre. in dem erdkabel werden auch noch andere signale übertragen. auch 230V. deshalb sollte das in jedem fall galvanisch getrennt sein.
das wut interface find ich eigentlich recht brauchbar.
modem finde ich nicht so gut. ist seriell


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Juli 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> >>Es sei denn, man verwendet Repeater oder CPUen, die die MPI auch als Profibus Schnittstelle nutzen können
> 
> kannst du mir das mal ein wenig näher erläutern?



Gerne, hier der Link:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=12907719&caller=view

Da sind die CPuen aufgeführt, welche bis 1000m MPI unterstützen.
Sonst eben einen Repeater nachrüsten.
(Gilt natürlich NUR bei Verwendung von Profibuskabel)




			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> was noch zu erwähnen wäre. in dem erdkabel werden auch noch andere signale übertragen. auch 230V. deshalb sollte das in jedem fall galvanisch getrennt sein.
> das wut interface find ich eigentlich recht brauchbar.
> modem finde ich nicht so gut. ist seriell



Was meinst du mir "seriell", dass sind ja die meisten Busse...
RS232 wäre natürlich nicht so toll...
Aber RS485 ist doch OK!?

Was mir noch einfällt: :sw7: 

Es besteht natürlich auch die theoretische Möglichkeit,
auf deinem kabel nur ein einfaches Digitales oder Anlagoges Signal zu transportieren, und dann dem Anzeigegerät noch eine eigene CPU zu spendieren,
dann könntest du dein eigenes Busprotokoll bauen.

Wäre natürlich extrem langsam, war auch nicht ganz ernstgemeint, der Vorschlag...

da wäre eine Funkverbindung sicherlich preiswerter...


----------



## volker (13 Juli 2006)

nehmen wir mal an ich würde das wut-interface nehmen.
das unterstützt baudraten bis 19,2k. muss ich dann den kompletten mpi-bus soweit runterschrauben?

ich tippe mal auf ja.:???:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Juli 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> was noch zu erwähnen wäre. in dem erdkabel werden auch noch andere signale übertragen. auch 230V....


Ooha, ob das mal gut geht? Bei längeren Kabeln bleiben durch die Kapazitäten manchmal Relais angezogen. Wie soll da eine Signalübertragung funktionieren? Sicherlich wird es irgendeine Lösung geben, bin mal gespannt.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Gumpi (14 Juli 2006)

ich hab auch grad das problem eines langen mpi netzes und bin mittlerweile so weit : wenn beide teilnehmer eine potentialgetrennte schnittstelle haben (und das sind die ober erwähnten MPI/Profibus Kombischnittstellen - auf den meisten 3xx-2DP CPUs und die Panels, die man auch über profibus dp anschließen kann) kann man bei 187.5 kb/s bis zu 1100m ausdehnen. wenn du die baudrate auf 19.2 runterschreibst, könntest du glück haben. aber die störeinflüsse sind bei ungeschirmten leitungen bestimmt ein problem. dazu kommt noch der wellenwiderstand und sowas... nen repeater dazwischen kommt sicherlich auch nicht in frage, da das kabel bestimmt innerhalb eines riesigen knäuls vergraben is. 

schreib mal bitte, wie die geschichte ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Thosch (20 Juli 2006)

*MPI ober 2 draht*

MPI über eine 2 draht Leitung heisst bei Schildknecht DATAEAGLE 5600.
Es ist eine transparente MPI Verbindung z.B. zwischen S7 und OP.
Schildknecht stellt kostenlos Mustergerät zur Verfügung.
www.schildknecht.info


----------

